# [OOC] The Fifth City



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 15, 2014)

_Not so long ago, about two hundred years, in fact, we humans had barely explored the waters around our own islands.  We knew nothing of other islands...entire empires of other races out there in the great ocean and we were ignorant of them all.  The orcs came first and taught us to sail the open seas.  We took to the oceans with zeal, expanding and colonizing, making friends among the other races...and a few enemies.

The first were the goblinoids.  They had gone mad with conquest, killing entire populations in order to make room for themselves.  We led our allies to glorious victory over them, not realizing that the goblins' home island was about to be destroyed by the volcano at its heart.  The goblins are all but extinct now, just a few stragglers working as mercenaries and raiders.

The second of our enemies were the elves.  Ten years ago, we made first contact with them.  We'd heard of them from the orcs and other races - reclusive, insular, generally not interested in trade...and old, almost as old as the mysterious First Ones, who we dismissed as rumor and myth anyway.  We were headstrong and arrogant after our victory over the goblins and didn't heed the warnings.  We approached their islands and one of their ships met us.  Our ships attacked first...the admiral assumed they were taking an aggressive stance...it was a terrible, terrible mistake.  We drew first blood but they swiftly overwhelmed us.  Their magic and advanced ships were more than we could handle...more than we could even imagine.  In just under a year, their armada had surrounded our capital island.  We were on the verge of annihilation.  And then...they surrendered.  With no explanation and no reason that we could fathom, they surrendered.

In the ten years since the Elf/Human War, the elves have become allies if not friends and together with the dwarves and the orcs, we have created an artificial city, The Fifth City.  We call it the Fifth because the first four attempts were either destroyed or lost.  The first and second cities suffered from design flaws that caused them to sink before they were finished.  The third was destroyed by sabotage from those who could not tolerate peace.  The fourth simply vanished.  The Fifth City is a five mile long island, created by magic and hard work.  It is our last, best hope for peace._

First, apologies to the players of "Playing Dice with the Universe" for flaking out.  The lesson I learned there is to stick with what I know and am comfortable with.  So, here we are with Pathfinder.  

Second, the above description will look familiar to a certain fandom, Babylon 5.  It is my intention to run a D&D campaign inspired by Babylon 5, adapted to a swashbuckling, seafaring, island-based setting.  The player characters are the agents of the human governor of the Fifth City, an artificial island created to be a beacon of peace between the various races.  

Third, we will be using the Pathfinder rules, specifically d20pfsrd and a few 3rd party sources (Book of Heroic Races: Seedlings, 1001 Spells, In the Company of Monsters).

1. Half-elves are unheard of do not exist as far as anyone is aware.  They are thus not available as a PC race.
2. Half-Orcs are referred to as Orcs but use Half-Orc stats.  The Bestiary Orcs are a degenerate off-shoot that were wiped out ages ago (and thus not available as a PC race).
3. Psionics are not available.
4. Arcane magic is subject to special laws, depending on the race.  Humans, in particular, have a Corps of Magi, which all wizards and sorcerers must belong to or face persecution and death.
5. Humans, dwarves, orcs, and elves are considered to the major races.  Most other races do not have the political influence of the major races and have formed an alliance known as the League of Unaligned Islands.  In game terms, any PHB or Monster Manual race with a level adjustment + Hit Die of 5 or lower is possible as a player character, but humans, dwarves, orcs (half-orcs), and elves will have more story opportunities.  Drow, duergar, svirfneblin, and troglodytes are not available, however.  
6. Elven society is divided into three castes - High elves are the worker caste and the most commonly seen outside of the elven islands.  Wood elves are the warrior caste and responsible for much of the destruction humanity faced during the war.  Grey elves are the religious caste and also serve as the race's diplomats and ambassadors.
7. Until the Goblin Wars about 30 years ago, the dwarves were enslaved for nearly a 100 years by the orcs.  The orcs suffered heavy losses during the Goblin Wars and were forced to withdraw from the dwarven islands, but not before burning as much of the islands as they could on their way out.  Though both races have agreed to cease hostilities, the old hatreds are still very strong, and still very fresh in the minds of most dwarves and orcs.
8. Basics - Starting level is 1, ability scores are 32 point buy, starting gold is maximum (100 for monster races characters without a regular class at 1st level).

I'm hoping for at least three players, though I'll gladly accept more.

[sblock=Babylon 5 fans]The following races match up to the B5 races in case you were curious.

Humans - Humans
Elves - Minbari
Orcs (Half-Orcs) - Centauri
Dwarves - Narn
Vorlons - Not telling.  
Shadows - Not telling that either.  [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 15, 2014)

Could you elaborate a bit on the role of the party in this setting, MV? For example, as agents of the human government, how do you see the other pc races fitting in? Will this be mostly Fifth City-based, politically-heavy roleplaying, like the show, or do you have something else in mind for the tone?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 15, 2014)

The Fifth City is governed by the humans, but acts as a central location for trade and diplomacy amongst all races, so every race has the potential to have a pivotal role as a PC.

[sblock=If you are familiar with the show...]The player characters will generally be doing what Garibaldi does in the show in terms of how he interacts with plots, mysteries, and adventures.  Elf, Dwarf, and Orc PCs will also have the opportunity to fill the roles of Lennier, Vir, and Na'Toth.  Human wizards and sorcerers may also get to experience the Talia and Lyta roles in the overall story.  As the campaign moves forward, the player characters will move more into leadership roles, with Sheridan, Delenn, Londo, and G'Kar's roles in the story becoming PC roles, depending on the circumstances.  Everything will be adapted with an eye toward the player characters being the protagonists.

Some elements that just don't fit a group-based D&D campaign will be dropped completely.  This means that not every episode of the show will be adapted into an adventure, only those that contribute to the overall story arc.[/sblock]

While I'm adapting adventures from episodes of the show, they will be altered sufficiently to make them "feel" more like D&D adventures.  In addition, because this is an island-based setting, expect a lot of ship-based action and adventures, with a swashbuckling flair.  There may also be some undersea adventuring.  The campaign will be divided up into "episodes" about the length of a short adventure.  For example, our first adventure, "The Gathering," will introduce the PCs to the setting and throw them into an investigation of an attempted murder against a key ambassador.


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2014)

You can't keep a good Enworlder down 

Good luck with this. It sounds like it will be fun.

thotd


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks doghead.  

Bump.  I have noticed this forum isn't as active as it was five years ago when I was last active under a different screen name...any speculation as to why?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the lack of traffic has to do with a couple of thing. The 'great breach' last year damaged a lot of games. It hasn't felt like there are nearly as many games and gamers since. We still don't have a working die roller. Also, as very long time user I can tell you that traffic varies a lot with the state of the editions. With Pathfinder stable and 4e waning traffic is down. As 5e ramps up I think we'll see an increase. I think a lot of the gaming has moved to the 'Living' games rather than the standard forum. Still there are some good games and some good players to be found. I wish you luck. If I had more time and more knowledge of B5 I'd jump on this one. Sounds really interesting.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 18, 2014)

Knowledge of B5 is not required...in fact, you'll probably enjoy it more if you aren't familiar with B5.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Knowledge of B5 is not required...in fact, you'll probably enjoy it more if you aren't familiar with B5.




Awwwwwwweeeee, gotta make my will save here...

It does sound very appealing. I'm just swamped in real life these days. If you can stand me occasionally going 2-3 days between posts I might be able to join.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 18, 2014)

That is not a problem.  I'm used to and plan for a once a week posting rate so anything faster than that is gravy.


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I think the lack of traffic has to do with a couple of thing. The 'great breach' last year damaged a lot of games. It hasn't felt like there are nearly as many games and gamers since. We still don't have a working die roller. Also, as very long time user I can tell you that traffic varies a lot with the state of the editions. With Pathfinder stable and 4e waning traffic is down. As 5e ramps up I think we'll see an increase. I think a lot of the gaming has moved to the 'Living' games rather than the standard forum. Still there are some good games and some good players to be found. I wish you luck. If I had more time and more knowledge of B5 I'd jump on this one. Sounds really interesting.




Hey *Scotley*, long time no see. I hope that life is treating you well.

I agree that the breach had some effect. But I think that the biggest factor is that there are so many more options available now. From specialist sites like RPOL and Obsidian Portal to boards like Giant in the Playground. On top of that, the tools for real time face-to-face online play make it an option that didn't really exist 5 years ago.

I am not sure how big an impact losing the dice roller had. It is fairly easy to link to an Invisible Castle roll. But I think having a dice roller and more integrated/functional Campaign Manager wouldn't hurt any.

Finally, I just wanted to say *Scotley* is awesome. I have had the pleasure of gaming with him on a couple of occasions. Get him in your game if you can, *MasqueradingVampire*.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Doghead, great to see you as well. I was going to join, but I'm not sure I can live up to that recommendation so now I'm having doubts...

Just kidding. I guess I'm in. I'll start looking at options this afternoon.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent!  

Now, we need a couple more players and we'll be golden.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump.  3.5!  Swashbuckling adventure on the high seas!  An epic battle between good and evil!  Drama!  Action!  Mystery!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm thinking a human rogue with good social skills would fit into the setting well. I am I correct?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 22, 2014)

You are very correct.  Investigative type skills could come in handy, too, if you want to go that route.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, I'm thinking investigative type. More part of the establishment, not criminal rogue. 

I'll see if I can shake a few trees and find some players...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 22, 2014)

Groovy!  Hoping for at least three players, preferably about five.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I'll see if I can shake a few trees and find some players...




leaves, sticks and branches fall, followed by one very cantankerous old fart . . . . . 

oww! youngin, whatcha doin on my lawn?

I'll read up on this tomorrow and let you know. headed home now from wifi place.

did a quick read



> 8. Basics - Starting level is 1 (high LA and HD monster races will start  with 1 HD and must earn up to their normal HD total before selecting a  regular class), ability scores are 32 point buy, starting gold is  maximum (100 for monster races characters without a regular class at 1st  level).




Just thinking here, but maybe a 'techna-mage' wizard . . . . . ?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 22, 2014)

Groovy!

Hey, Scott, long time no game.  I used to be crazy_monkey1956 once upon a dream.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh wow! SERIOUSLY long time!!! Welcome back! hey do you remember *Renaldo D'Argaussi?

* I still have him here


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 24, 2014)

Of course!  I seriously regret not being able to finish that campaign.  I've revised the setting a few times since then and am currently using it for my home campaign (D&D Next rules).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2014)

By the way, Voda Vosa , Shayuri and [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION] (brother to Ragnor Lothbrook?) are still about. You want me to shake them out the amond trees??


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 24, 2014)

If you want.  I'd be happy to have them (I'm going to be playing with Voda and Shayuri in the Jade Regent PbP that Tailspinner has started up...if I can find time to get my character done).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2014)

I just noticed that! *smacks head*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2014)

Ideas are coming together in my head for a young man with a fascination for games, puzzles and mysteries. I see him and a combination gambler/investigator. Any thought on how that might fit in with the world? Would there be a place for someone like that in the establishment or should he be a sort of independent private eye type? I'm thinking he ended up in the Fifth City because his father was an architect or builder who worked on the city.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 25, 2014)

Works quite well, especially if the gambling is a problem he is trying to get over.  The city's governor may see the character's potential and gives him a chance to prove himself as part of the city's constabulary (an investigator, specifically).

The father angle works quite well, also.  The father has fallen on hard times but refuses to leave due to a superstition...he was on the construction crew for all of the artificial cities.  The first four were either destroyed or vanished shortly after he left so he refuses to leave the Fifth City because he believes if he does something terrible will happen.

Does that work for you?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2014)

Absolutely, I like it. I wasn't really seeing the gambling as a problem, but it is easy enough to make it one. He sees it as part of the puzzle/game thing. Puzzling out what cards the other players are holding is very stimulating to him. Of course learning to solve those puzzles may involve losing more money than he can afford. He isn't interested in games of pure chance, but instead ones more like poker where figuring the odds and predicting what the other players are doing are central to the game. 

I like your take on the father's reasons. Now that I have a sense of who this guy is I'll start trying to make the number fit.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 25, 2014)

Groovy.  We can do away with the gambling problem part, absolutely.  Definitely a Sherlock Holmes vibe to this character.  I like it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Of course!  I seriously regret not being able to finish that campaign.  I've revised the setting a few times since then and am currently using it for my home campaign (D&D Next rules).




*SIGH* I really enjoyed that campaign!

I am thinking a wizard, apprenticed to a greater wizard, both members of the Corps of Magi.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 26, 2014)

Excellent!  Any ideas on the mentor?  Here are a couple of suggestions that will fit the overall story of the campaign...

A high-ranking member of the Corps who, after finishing your character's training, was assigned to a secret division of the Corps...your character has heard rumors but nothing concrete...something about enhancing inherent magical ability.

OR

A high-ranking member of the Corps who is a member of the enforcement branch of the Corps.  Non-magical folk distrust mages and so the Corps is left to police itself.  The rules are quite strict...to protect the mundanes of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Excellent!  Any ideas on the mentor?  Here are a couple of suggestions that will fit the overall story of the campaign...
> 
> A high-ranking member of the Corps who, after finishing your character's training, was assigned to a secret division of the Corps...your character has heard rumors but nothing concrete...something about enhancing inherent magical ability.
> 
> ...




ouch. both are realllly good ideas. Let me sleep on it!

Sound byte: "Mages? we don't need no stinkin' mages!"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 26, 2014)

Two players, can we get up to three?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's an early draft of the young detective. I still have a lot of work to do. How much starting money do we have. I assumed max hp at first level. 

Felix Reeve

Male Human
Rogue 1	0 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 6'1” 
Weight: 150 lbs
Hair: Brown 
Eyes: Brown
Age: 19
Patron Deity: ?

Str: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 15 (+2) [8 points] 

Hit Dice: 1d6+1 HP: 7 
AC: 15 (2 armor, +3 Dex,) or 15 (+1 Two-Weap. Def.) 
Flat Footed 12, 
Touch 13 or 14 (+1 2-Weap. Def.)
Init: +3 [+3 Dex]
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: 0 
Arcane Spell Failure: 10% 

Saves:
Fortitude +1 [+0 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +5 [+2 base, +3 Dex]
Will +0 [+0 base, +0 Wis.]

BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +1 
Rapier +1 (-1/-1 two-weapon), 1d6+1 P
Short Sword +1 (-1/-1 two-weapon), 1d6+1 Dmg, 19-20/x2 P
Dagger +1 (-1/-1), 1d4+1 Dmg. 19-20/x2 P or S
Sap +1 1d6+1 non-lethal B
Club +1 (-1/-1 two-weapon) 1d6+1 Dmg 20/x2 B


Ranged Attack: +3
Dagger Thrown +3 1d4+1 19-20/x2 P or S r 10’
Club Thrown +3 1d6+1 20/x2 B r 10’


Racial Abilities:
•Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•Human base land speed is 30 feet.
•1 extra feat at 1st level.
•4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
•Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
•Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.

Class Abilities
•Sneak Attack: If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage. The rogue’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and it increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. 

Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet. 

With a sap (blackjack) or an unarmed strike, a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual -4 penalty. 

A rogue can sneak attack only living creatures with discernible anatomies—undead, constructs, oozes, plants, and incorporeal creatures lack vital areas to attack. Any creature that is immune to critical hits is not vulnerable to sneak attacks. The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment or striking the limbs of a creature whose vitals are beyond reach. 

•Trapfinding: Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. 

Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. 

Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it. 

A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.  


Skills:
Rogue: 8x1+5(+4 Human)(+1 Int.)=13 
Appraise +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Balance +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex. ]
Bluff +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha.]
Climb +1 [0 ranks, +1 Str.]
Diplomacy +2 [1 rank, +1 Cha.]
Disable Device +4 [1 ranks, +1 Int.+2 item]
Disguise +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha.]
Escape Artist +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Forgery +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Gather Information +2 [1 ranks, +1 Cha]
Hide +4 [1 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Intimidate +1 [0 rank, +1 Cha.]
Jump +1 [0 rank, +1 Str.]
Knowledge Local +2 [1 ranks, +1 Int.] Fifth City
Listen +1 [1 ranks, +0 Wis.]
Move Silently +4 [1 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Open Lock +6 [1 ranks, +3 Dex.+2 item]
Ride cc +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Search +2 [1 ranks, +1 Int]
Sense Motive  +1 [1 ranks, +0 Wis.]
Sleight of Hand  +4 [1 ranks, +3 Dex.]
Spot +1[1 ranks, +0 Wis.] 
Swim +1 [0 ranks, +1 Str.]
Tumble +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Use Rope +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Feats:
 Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense

Languages
Common, ?

Equipment: 63 gp
Explorers Outfit 0 gp
Leather Armor 10 gp
Rapier 20 gp
Short Sword 10 gp
Dagger x2 6 gp
Sap 1 gp
Club 0 gp
MW Thieves’ Tools 100 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp


Appearance:

Personality:

Background:


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks good so far.  Starting gold is maximum.  For languages, the usual suspects are fine for the most part, though Undercommon and the "planar" languages are unknown to all but the most esoteric scholars.  Goblin is a sort of pirate language now; since goblins are mostly extinct their language has been co-opted by raiders and criminals as a code.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Excellent!  Any ideas on the mentor?  Here are a couple of suggestions that will fit the overall story of the campaign...
> 
> A high-ranking member of the Corps who, after finishing your character's training, was assigned to a secret division of the Corps...your character has heard rumors but nothing concrete...something about enhancing inherent magical abilities.




I think the above

Mentor: Nicodemus the wise


I am guessing this is 'psi-corp?

Szar Ak'manan wizard 1 
system 3.5

stats

```

```

defense

```

```

offense

```

```

class and race

```
Human:
Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Human base land speed is 30 feet.
1 extra feat at 1st level.
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
Automatic Language: Common. 
Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak 
   Language skill.
Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human  takes an experience point
  penalty, his or her highest-level class does  not count.

Wizard:
Evoker 
-restricted schools: necromancy, illusionthoughts: The act of torturous death or restless death
  is as repugnant as those deceptive roguish illusionists
Bonus Languages:A wizard may substitute Draconic for one of the bonus languages available
  to the character because of her race. 
Familiar: A wizard can obtain a [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/sorcererWizard.htm#familiars"]familiar[/URL] in exactly the [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/sorcererWizard.htm#sorcererFamiliar"]same manner as a sorcerer[/URL] can. 
Scribe Scroll: At 1st level, a wizard gains [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/feats.htm#scribeScroll"]Scribe Scroll[/URL] as a bonus feat. 
Bonus Feats: At 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th level, a wizard gains a bonus feat. At  each such
  opportunity, she can choose a metamagic feat, an item creation  feat, or [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/feats.htm#spellMasterySpecial"]Spell Mastery[/URL]. The 
   wizard must still meet all prerequisites for a bonus feat, including caster level minimums.  
     These bonus feats are in addition to the feat that a character of any  class gets from 
   advancing levels. The wizard is not limited to the  categories of item creation feats, metamagic
  feats, or [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/feats.htm#spellMasterySpecial"]Spell Mastery[/URL] when choosing these feats. 
Spellbooks: A wizard must study her spellbook each day to prepare her spells. She  cannot prepare any spell not recorded in her spellbook, except for [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/readMagic.htm"]read magic[/URL], which all wizards can prepare from memory. 
     A wizard begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level wizard  spells (except those from her prohibited school or schools, if any; see [URL="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/classes/sorcererWizard.htm#schoolSpecialization"]School Specialization[/URL],  below) plus three 1st-level spells of your choice. For each point of  Intelligence bonus the wizard has, the spellbook holds one additional  1st-level spell of your choice. At each new wizard level, she gains two  new spells of any spell level or levels that she can cast (based on her  new wizard level) for her spellbook. At any time, a wizard can also add  spells found in other wizards’ spellbooks to her own.
```

feats and skills

```

```

Spell book

```

```

memorized

```

```


work in progress


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 28, 2014)

This sounds... amazing. Minbari were space elves anyway 

Now that RL lets up a bit I have time to post once a week. I am just super slow to impossible slow in making and maintaining chars without a good char generator - which I currently don't have. Friend had Hero Labs but he moved and now I'm kind of stranded, as our homebrew generator isn't really D&D 3.5 compatible anymore. Numbers and lots of tables confuse my brain for some reason, they always have. 

Would probably want to go the priest path.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Woot!  That's three!

I'll leave recruiting open as I'd like to have five players but we will be able to get started with what we have.

Lwaxy, I can help you out with the mechanics and such.  What concept do you have in mind?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

*House Rules*

I try to keep house rules to a minimum and mostly on the DM side of the screen.  They are as follows.

1. Anything with a cost of less than a gold piece (including ammunition for ranged weapons) generally doesn't need to be tracked or accounted for.  We can assume that such items are replenished, replaced, etc during down time between adventures.

2. NPC classes are limited to 5th level.  Members of the Commoner and Warrior classes are illiterate unless they spend skill points on literacy similar to a barbarian.

3. Wild Empathy and Animal Companion are feats.  The druid and ranger classes get these as bonus feats at the levels they normally gain the class features.  Wild Empathy is a prerequisite for the Animal Companion feat.  Animal Companion advancement is based on total character level.

4. All prestige classes have in-world requirements with ties to the setting.  Each prestige class represents an elite group of rare individuals.

5. The Leadership feat may be taken at 1st level.  It otherwise works as written.

Erm, I feel like I'm forgetting something.  If I remember later, I'll edit it in.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Lwaxy (Feb 28, 2014)

Cleric of a water god, considering we're on an island and all. Could probably find a fitting deity in one of my many sourcebooks if you have none. 

Neutral good, probably a curious elf (who considers humans a mystery) or a dwarf who considers them not quite grown up yet. Probably female if there are no other female PCs. Should be able to go smash on an opponent if needed but would try to avoid fighting in case of the elf.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

First note - We're not using any supplements except Spell Compendium and Magic Item Compendium.  The planar domains from the Spell Compendium are not available to any clerics for now.

Religions vary from race to race so here's a brief rundown...

Elven religion is based around the idea that the world itself is alive and sentient after a fashion.  Every living thing on the world is a actually an extension of the consciousness of the world, sent out to learn and grow and experience.  When a living thing dies, its soul carries what it has learned back to the world, and thus the world learns.  In addition, 1,000 years ago, an elven hero named Valen led the elves in a great war against darkness.  He organized elven society into the three castes it has now and formed the ruling body of the elven people known as the Grey Council.  "In Valen's name" is an oft-spoke oath among elves.  Clerics are members of the religious caste and follow Valen's teachings.  Their spells come from the world itself and they thus have access to most domains, except Death and Evil from the PHB and Deathbound, Drow, Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Hatred, Hunger, Lust, Madness, Orc, Pestilence, Slime, Sloth, Suffering, Tyranny, Undeath, and Wrath domains from the Spell Compendium.

Dwarven religion is based on the worship of ancestors.  An ancestral spirit guides the cleric, who seeks to emulate that ancestor and learn from their life.  Thus, depending on the nature of the ancestor, almost any domain is available (check with DM first).

Orc religion contains thousands of gods, one for every tree and animal, as well as household gods, family gods, weather gods, ascended emperors, and many others.  Thus, clerics don't worship a single deity but entreat whatever god is most suited to the spell they want to cast at the time.  Orc clerics can thus choose almost any domain (check with DM first).

Human religion is dominated by the Church of the Sun Trident, the weapon said to be wielded by the God of the Oceans, Cohlis, who rises from the ocean to throw the trident across the sky each day.  The church has an influence on the monarchy and often advises the King or Queen on matters of diplomacy.  It was the Church that advocated the creation of the Corps of Magi to protect the common folk from the magic of sorcerers and wizards.  Clerics of the Sun Trident have access to a similar list of domains to elves.

Many of the other races have a common religion based on the notion of the "Great Maker," a deity like figure said to be responsible for creating life in the world.  Domains vary considerably (check with the DM).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2014)

What else can I know about Wizards of the realm? If I plan on taking a PRC like spell blade, what elite group would this be a part of? I would like to know to feat prep and write up a history and background appropriate Pleeeeeze!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

The only prestige classes available are in the DMG (remember, we're just using the Spell Compendium and Magic Item Compendium in addition to the core rulebooks).

Non-human wizards and sorcerers have fewer restraints and laws governing their magic and casting but they are still quite rare.  Among humans, arcane casters are simultaneously second-class citizens and a mysterious elite - they have power that the common person doesn't understand and fears and so they are forced to wear black uniforms and gloves to clearly identify themselves.  

Regarding prestige classes...

Arcane Archers are elven, obviously, and elite leaders of the Warrior Caste.

Arcane Tricksters are the leaders of the rogue mage movement, those who have fled the Corps of Magi and hide among other races or on distant colonies, actively working toward destroying the Corps and freeing their fellow mages (whether they want to be freed or not).

Archmages are legendary and no race can currently claim to have an archmage among them.  

Dragon Disciples are also extraordinarily rare and have no organization or cohesion.  House Rule: Dragon Disciples gain a caster level whenever their advancement table indicates they would gain bonus spells.

Eldritch Knights have two distinct origins.  One is among the elves.  Elven Eldritch Knights are similar to Arcane Archers, elite leaders of the Warrior Caste.  The other is among the human Corps of Magi, a very new division of the Corps, selected from those who fought in the Elf/Human War and trained to emulate the elven Eldritch Knights.

Loremasters among the Corps of Magi are keepers of the Corps' history and secrets and are among the top level leadership of the Corps.  There are also Loremasters of other races, including the elven Religious Caste, though they operate quite differently than those in the Corps.

Mystic Theurges are almost exclusively members of the elven Religious Caste, seeking to unlock the world's secrets and commune with the world directly.  

Red Wizards are the leaders of the Corps of Magi, with their highest ranking members advising the King directly on matters of magic.  Induction into the Red Wizards means learning the Corps darkest secrets and serving in a leadership position.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2014)

*Magi pedigrees*

I just had a thought on wizards and keeping their 'true name' secret. What if each Apprentice takes the name of their teacher, so that "Nikademes" might be the 64th magi by that name. When they change to another corp, or PRC, they add the name of their sponsor. 

Re:

Teacher: Nikademas LXIII taught Nikademas LXIV. Nik LXIII went on to work for super secret Karl XXII, so his name is now Nikademas LXIII-Karl XXIII Or could be known by his superiors as Nikademas Karl.

Nik . LXVI went on [in future] to Corps of Magi to train under his sponsor Dontrius CXI so is known amoungst Magi as Nikademas Dontrius, but his trainer Nik LXIII being under a secret organization would still be known by other magi as Nikademas LXIII.

Does this make sense?


 . . . . . 


C4R9! I erased my previous thoughts!

thoughts going toward this:
Eldritch Knights have two distinct origins.  One is among the elves.   Elven Eldritch Knights are similar to Arcane Archers, elite leaders of  the Warrior Caste.  The other is among the human Corps of Magi, a very  new division of the Corps, selected from those who fought in the_*  Elf vs Human War*_ and trained to emulate the elven Eldritch Knights.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Minor correction - Fought against the elves in the Elf/Human War.    Some elements in the human kingdom, including some high ranking members of the Corps of Magi, still hold a grudge against the elves and wouldn't mind another shot at beating the elves, using some of their own tricks against them this time around.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Minor correction - Fought against the elves in the Elf/Human War.    Some elements in the human kingdom, including some high ranking members of the Corps of Magi, still hold a grudge against the elves and wouldn't mind another shot at beating the elves, using some of their own tricks against them this time around.




ah, understood.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2014)

I like a good swashbuckling game. I have a few 3.5ed characters on my bucket list I want to try.

However, limiting to PBH classes is probably hurting your recruiting. I might consider playing a swashbuckler or a duskblade if you will expand sources allowed.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 1, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> I like a good swashbuckling game. I have a few 3.5ed characters on my bucket list I want to try.
> 
> However, limiting to PBH classes is probably hurting your recruiting. I might consider playing a swashbuckler or a duskblade if you will expand sources allowed.





I'm using the recent premium reprints and trying to keep things simple.  I have come to appreciate the lack of clutter that (mostly) core only provides.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 3, 2014)

Minor bump.

I'd like to have stats in hand and get started by mid-month (the 15th ish).

I'll set up a Rogues Gallery thread tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2014)

I am trying to get internet at home so I have access to all my books and such. I keep forgetting to look at the point costs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

MV said:
			
		

> Minor bump.
> 
> I'd like to have stats in hand and get started by mid-month (the 15th ish).
> 
> I'll set up a Rogues Gallery thread tomorrow sometime.



I took some time to consider some Core only builds, but I am not excited about them. I will have to pass.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Cleric of a water god, considering we're on an island and all. Could probably find a fitting deity in one of my many sourcebooks if you have none.
> 
> Neutral good, probably a curious elf (who considers humans a mystery) or a dwarf who considers them not quite grown up yet. Probably female if there are no other female PCs. Should be able to go smash on an opponent if needed but would try to avoid fighting in case of the elf.




Welcome Lwaxy! I'm excited we got to three. Rogue, Wizard and Cleric, now we just need to talk someone into being a Fighter to make the classic 4.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> This sounds... amazing. Minbari were space elves anyway
> 
> Now that RL lets up a bit I have time to post once a week. I am just super slow to impossible slow in making and maintaining chars without a good char generator - which I currently don't have. Friend had Hero Labs but he moved and now I'm kind of stranded, as our homebrew generator isn't really D&D 3.5 compatible anymore. Numbers and lots of tables confuse my brain for some reason, they always have.
> 
> Would probably want to go the priest path.




If you'd like any help with the number crunching drop me a PM. I'm sure I can crank out the mechanics of a 1st level Cleric based on your preferred style of play in short order. I enjoy building characters.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 4, 2014)

Was away over the weekend.

Elven religion sounds best to me. 

Any name restrictions? I'm thinking Tinare, but she may need a family name of sorts.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 4, 2014)

Scotley said:


> If you'd like any help with the number crunching drop me a PM. I'm sure I can crank out the mechanics of a 1st level Cleric based on your preferred style of play in short order. I enjoy building characters.




Will do. Today's husband's birthday though so a bit busy. I'll try writing up her background tonight, anyway.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for being willing to help out Scotley!  I'm also here if you need anything, Lwaxy.  

Regarding elven names, that looks fine.  Members of the religious caste have a House they belong to, though it isn't familial so much as philosophical, representing which aspect of Valen's teachings they follow.  I don't have those defined just yet so if you want you can add some detail there (House name, philosophy and outlook, etc.).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry, I am trying to get internet access at home, still going to the docs for my surgery back in august. Keeping this on my mind though.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 5, 2014)

Quick question - Where would be the most convenient place for you guys for me to post setting info for this campaign?  I'd like to keep it here on EN World if possible.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2014)

The Campaign/Homebrew section of the wiki here at EN World should be open for business. Wiki's are generally pretty user friendly and it should not be a challenge to post there. I've used several campaign wikis over the years though not this specific one. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Campaign-Homebrew-Projects


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2014)

I have seen some games use the IC thread and keep the first 5 posts for campaign info. or even have a separate thread just for campaign information.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2014)

Possible spam post reported.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm back, computer update from XP to Win7 wasn't as easy as we thought. 


House name... Jhalden? In a campaign I never started this was to be a kix word of loyalty and inspiration, kind of an elven in-joke.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 9, 2014)

Sounds groovy to me.  

I'd like to get started soon-ish, so character sheets please if you haven't already submitted one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2014)

trying to find my pdf of the dmg for point buy. My computer got hacked back in October and data has gotten shifted around most terribly.

I thought I had transported to my new computer all of my pdf's but I seem to be wrong!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 10, 2014)

For your convenience...

Starting at 8...

9 - 1
10 - 2
11 - 3
12 - 4
13 - 5
14 - 6
15 - 8
16 - 10
17 - 13
18 - 16


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2014)

*Nametorius Maximus LXXI*

Heh, just found my dmg in the old comp. But I will use this as it is here!

```
8. [U]Basics[/U] - Starting level is 1 (high LA and HD monster races will start  
with 1 HD and must earn up to their normal HD total before selecting a  
regular class), ability scores are 25 point buy, starting gold is  maximum 
(100 for monster races characters without a regular class at 1st  level).

system: Pathfinder

[U]plans[/U]: Prc: Eldrich Knight
[U]reqium:[/U] prof w/ all martial wpns (Ftr 1); cast lv 3 arcane spells (wiz 5)
 http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/prestige-classes/core-rulebook/eldritch-knight

abil  bonus  cost
str 14  +2    5
dex 14  +2    5
con 14  +2    5
int 16  +3    5
wis 14  +2    5
cha 10  +0    0

human bonus: +2 int

class stuff [Wizard]:

Class skills:
 Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Fly (Dex), Knowledge (all) (Int), Linguistics (Int), 
 Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).

Hit die: D6 hit points: 6+2[con]=8

Skill Points: [2 + int]+[1(race)] per lvl [2+3]*1+1=6 skill points

BAB +0; cmb +2; cmd 14; 
Fort: +2 [base +0][con +2]
 Ref: +2 [base +0][dex +2]
Will: +4 [base +2][wis +2]

base speed: 30
Languages: common, Elvin

Special: summon familiar, Scribe Scroll

Race stuff [humans]:

[U][B]Ability Score Racial Traits[/B][/U]: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability

  score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

[U][B]Size[/B][/U]: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due
  to their size.

[U][B]Base Speed[/B][/U]: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

[U][B]Languages[/B][/U]: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence
  scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as
  Druidic). See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages. 



Skills and feats:

Human:
Level 1:

[U][B]Skill               ranks  abil   class     misc      total[/B][/U]
Appraise (Int)        1     +3     +3     +0     +7
Craft (Int)                         
   xxxxxxxxxx         0     +3     +3     +0     +3
Fly (Dex)             0
Knowledge (Int)        ---
   Arcane             1     +3     +3     +0     +7
   Dunguneering       0     +3     +3     +0     +3
   Engineering        1     +3     +3     +0     +7
   Geology            1     +3     +3     +0     +7
   History            0     +3     +3     +0     +3
   Local              0     +3     +3     +0     +3
   Nature             0      +3     +3     +0     +3
   Nobility           1     +3     +3     +0     +7
   Planes             0     +3     +3     +0     +3
   Religeon           0      +3     +3     +0     +3
Linguistics (Int)     0     +3     +3     +0     +0
Profession (Wis)      0     
Spellcraft (Int)      1     +3     +3     +0     +7

Spell book:
level 0               level 1               level 2

Spells per day 
0: 4

1: 1
```
more to come . . . . . .

background/history:

Everyone remembers the war with the elves led by King M'nbarrii, few know the true cost. 
The humans, led by King Jaahn Sheer-a-dan were brought nearly to their knees when the 
secret of the elves was finally revealed: A force of fighters taught in the arcane arts. 
Knights of their own merit, They make their own rules.

The Humans made a counter force . . .. . .The Dwemor Knights were formed. A copy of what the 
Elves had: Knights that faught Martially and with Eldridge might.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't seem to send a pm right now, It keeps telling me I am timed out even after just a minute. 

I was thinking about Sun/Water domain for my cleric, the "reflection of light on the sea" idea. STR as dump stat, as she isn't the fighting type at all, if anything she would use a bow. Doesn't need much INT either, as she is young for an Elf and just about discovering the islands. Doesn't need many skills yet. 

I'm doped up on niquil so i hope this makes any sense


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Can't seem to send a pm right now, It keeps telling me I am timed out even after just a minute.
> 
> I was thinking about Sun/Water domain for my cleric, the "reflection of light on the sea" idea. STR as dump stat, as she isn't the fighting type at all, if anything she would use a bow. Doesn't need much INT either, as she is young for an Elf and just about discovering the islands. Doesn't need many skills yet.
> 
> I'm doped up on niquil so i hope this makes any sense




I can work with this. Will get you a framework shortly.

I'm essentially finished with my character. I need to get a couple of the details of his background straight in my head and post it, but he's close.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 13, 2014)

Groovy.  As soon as you have stats for me to look at, post 'em.  I'll get a Rogues Gallery thread going once we do a first check over of character sheets.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2014)

*Suggested Elf Cleric build for Lwaxy*

This should give you a good place to start. I tried to use all the info that has been posted so far by you and MV about your character. You could go even lower on a dump stat and get to an 18 wis, but I think the penalties would outweigh the benefits. I set height and weight to average and age to minimum. I went with extra turning as a feat since both your domains involve turning. As suggested I did not make her a combat build, but I did go with a decent defense. I went with a short list of skills. Hope this helps. You won't hurt my feelings if you choose to chuck all this and start over. I understand everyone has a different idea of what makes a good character. Enjoy.


Tinare of House ? 
Female Elf
Cleric 1	0 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5’ 
Weight: 124 lbs
Hair: ?
Eyes: ?
Age: 120 
Patron Deity: Elven Animism--Sunlight on the Water. Under the teachings of Valen.
Str: 10 (0) [2 points] 
Dex: 13 (+1) [3 points+2 race] 
Con: 12 (+1) [6 points-2 race] 
Int: 10 (0) [2 points] 
Wis: 17 (+3) [13 points] 
Cha: 14 (+2) [6 points] 

Hit Dice: 1d8+1 HP: 9 
AC: 16 (4 armor, +1 Dex, +1 Shield) 
Flat Footed 4, Touch 11 
Init: +1 [+1 Dex]
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: -3 
Arcane Spell Failure: 25% 

Saves:
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 base, +3 Wis.]

BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +0 
Rapier +0 1d6 Dmg. 18-20/x2 S
Dagger +0 1d4 dmg. 10-20/x2 S or P 
Ranged Attack: +1
Dagger Thrown +1 1d4 19-20/x2 P or S r 10’
Short Bow +1 1d6 20/x3 P r60’

Racial Abilities:
•   +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution.
•    Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•    Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
•    Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
 •   Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
 •   Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
 •   +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
 •  Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
 •   Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
  •  Elven religion is based around the idea that the world itself is alive and sentient after a fashion. Every living thing on the world is a actually an extension of the consciousness of the world, sent out to learn and grow and experience. When a living thing dies, its soul carries what it has learned back to the world, and thus the world learns. In addition, 1,000 years ago, an elven hero named Valen led the elves in a great war against darkness. He organized elven society into the three castes it has now and formed the ruling body of the elven people known as the Grey Council. "In Valen's name" is an oft-spoke oath among elves. Clerics are members of the religious caste and follow Valen's teachings. Their spells come from the world itself and they thus have access to most domains, except Death and Evil from the PHB and Deathbound, Drow, Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Hatred, Hunger, Lust, Madness, Orc, Pestilence, Slime, Sloth, Suffering, Tyranny, Undeath, and Wrath domains from the Spell Compendium.

Class Abilities
  •  Weapon and Armor Proficiency, Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, with all types of armor (light, medium, and heavy), and with shields (except tower shields). A cleric who chooses the War domain receives the Weapon Focus feat related to his deity’s weapon as a bonus feat. He also receives the appropriate Martial Weapon Proficiency feat as a bonus feat, if the weapon falls into that category.
  •   Aura (Ex) A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). Clerics who don’t worship a specific deity but choose the Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law domain have a similarly powerful aura of the corresponding alignment.
  •   Spells:  A cleric casts divine spells, which are drawn from the cleric spell list. However, his alignment may restrict him from casting certain spells opposed to his moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells, below. A cleric must choose and prepare his spells in advance (see below).
To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric’s Wisdom modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Cleric. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Wisdom score. A cleric also gets one domain spell of each spell level he can cast, starting at 1st level. When a cleric prepares a spell in a domain spell slot, it must come from one of his two domains (see Deities, Domains, and Domain Spells, below).
Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which he must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain his daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that he can cast spells of that level, but he must choose which spells to prepare during his daily meditation.
  •   Deity, Domains, and Domain Spells: A cleric’s deity influences his alignment, what magic he can perform, his values, and how others see him. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to his deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if his alignment matches that domain.
If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, he still selects two domains to represent his spiritual inclinations and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.
Each domain gives the cleric access to a domain spell at each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up, as well as a granted power. The cleric gets the granted powers of both the domains selected.
With access to two domain spells at a given spell level, a cleric prepares one or the other each day in his domain spell slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in his domain spell slot.
  • Sun Domain Granted Power: Once per day, you can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead.
  •Sun Domain Spells    Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold environments.
  • Water Domain Granted Power:  Turn or destroy fire creatures as a good cleric turns undead. Rebuke, command, or bolster water creatures as an evil cleric rebukes undead. Use these abilities a total number of times per day equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier. This granted power is a supernatural ability.
  • Water Domain Spells    Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.
  • Spontaneous Casting: A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can "lose" any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with "cure" in its name).
  • Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells: A cleric can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to his own or his deity’s (if he has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.
  • Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su):  Any cleric, regardless of alignment, has the power to affect undead creatures by channeling the power of his faith through his holy (or unholy) symbol (see Turn or Rebuke Undead).
A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) can turn or destroy undead creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) instead rebukes or commands such creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity must choose whether his turning ability functions as that of a good cleric or an evil cleric. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells.
A cleric may attempt to turn undead a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. A cleric with 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion) gets a +2 bonus on turning checks against undead.
  •  Bonus Languages  A cleric’s bonus language options include Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of his race.

Skills: *Armor Check Penalty -3
Cleric: 2x4+0(+0 Human)(+0 Int.)=8 
Concentration +3 [2 ranks, +1 Con.]
Balance +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex. ]*
Bluff +2 [0 ranks, +2 Cha.]
Diplomacy +4 [2 rank, +2 Cha.]
Escape Artist +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]*
Gather Information +2 [0 ranks, +2 Cha]
Heal +5 [2 ranks, +3 Wis]
Hide +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]*
Intimidate +2 [0 rank, +2 Cha.]
Knowledge Religion +1 [1 ranks, +0 Int.] Fifth City
Listen +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis.]
Move Silently +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]*
Ride +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Sense Motive +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis.]
Spellcraft +1 [1 ranks, +0 Int.]
Spot +3[0 ranks, +3 Wis.] 
Swim +1 [0 ranks, +0 Str.]*

Feats:
 Extra Turning 

Languages
Common, Elvish

Spells 3 Zero level and 2+1 Domain First level per day. Save DC 10+spell level+3 
Suggested Spells  
• Orisons Detect Magic, Guidance, Light (spontaneous Cure Minor Wounds)
• First Level Obscuring Mist (D), Bless, Light of Lunia (spell compendium) (spontaneous Cure Light Wounds)

Equipment: 31 gp
Cleric’s Vestments 0 gp
Travelers Outfit 1 gp
Chain Shirt 100 gp
Shield, Light Wooden 3 gp
Short Bow and Quiver of 20 arrows 31 gp
Rapier 20 gp
Dagger x2 4 gp
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp
Holy Symbol Wooden 1 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Water Skin 1 gp
Backpack 2 gp

Appearance: 
Personality: 
Background:


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2014)

*I ain't quittin!*

Just to give you a  heads up, tomorrow is my birthday and I had (yeesh!) *Yet another* procedure done at the Hospital, yes it is linked to my getting sick two years ago. so I might be a bit scarce this weekend. Been kicking around some names for my character. I sure wish this was pathfinder, as a fire elementalist is so way kool! or as you put it, grooooovy!

[ugh, I ache every where right now.]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 14, 2014)

No hurries, no worries.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2014)

This campaign smells like it needs a Dwarven something-something.  Perhaps Ranger.  Without Unearthed Arcana, Urban Ranger is out, so what kind of jobs can a Island Ranger do?

I had originally pictured him as a Harbourmaster, being in charge of inspecting ships as they come in with trade goods and apprehending stowaways or Orcs (on principle) and the like.

I will need to re-read 3.x Rangers...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 14, 2014)

That sounds perfect.  The city also sends out regular patrols, hunting for pirates and raiders and the like, as well as protecting in-coming merchant ships, dignitaries, etc.

Keep in mind that, unlike traditional D&D settings, orcs (well, mechanically half-orcs), gnolls, and several other "evil" races are more civilized and live in the city alongside humans, elves, and dwarves.

That said, dwarves and orcs barely tolerate each other after the orcs withdrew from a nearly 100 year occupation of the dwarven island during which they were less than kind to the dwarven people and their island.  The dwarves are trade in gems, precious metals, and stone because the orcs stripped the island of arable soil and killed off most of the food animals on the island.

So, while there is a history of conflict between orcs and dwarves, they are currently at peace.  A dwarf character is most likely to be working either for a dwarven merchant or the dwarven ambassador's delegation (this latter option will also provide more story opportunities).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2014)

Huh, A dwarvin ranger who ships wild critters to re-pop the wildlife [not the bar kind of wildlife!] on the island? /brainstorm


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 14, 2014)

From an in-world perspective, the dwarves are currently focused on rebuilding their military ability.  The official reason is so they can defend themselves against any and all threats.  A great many dwarves, however, want revenge on the orcs.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 14, 2014)

In that sense, mah Dwarf could be one of those 'crooked cops' who always seems to find issues with Humanoid shipments...

Also, a Sea Ranger you say?  That sounds delicious.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 16, 2014)

Conputer gfx card died on me, got a new one now, but still having issues with something clogging my cpu capacity. Technology... gah. 

Anyway, the cleric looks all cool to me


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 17, 2014)

I have just been laid off and am suddenly unemployed.

I'm going to put this game on a temporary hiatus until my situation is more stable.  Please continue to work on your characters as I hope to get back to this soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> I have just been laid off and am suddenly unemployed.
> 
> I'm going to put this game on a temporary hiatus until my situation is more stable.  Please continue to work on your characters as I hope to get back to this soon.
> 
> Thanks.




Hey best of luck. I'll be here when you are ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2014)

good hunting!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 20, 2014)

Quick question before I go back to job hunting and such...

Would this be more appealing and/or simply better with Pathfinder rules?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2014)

For me the type of mage I would want to play, pathfinder rules would be more conventional. The feat build is a bit intense.

but that is just me.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Quick question before I go back to job hunting and such...
> 
> Would this be more appealing and/or simply better with Pathfinder rules?




I think more folks are playing pathfinder than 3.5 these days. I am comfortable with either system. I will say that first level characters in Pathfinder are a bit more powerful which is always good. Surviving first level in play by post games is more tedious than in face to face games because it can take years to level up. I can convert quickly should you choose. I can convert the Cleric as well.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 20, 2014)

Okie dokie.

Switching to Pathfinder won't change the setting much at all and gives me way more wiggle room to allow crazy options (mostly more races because I love crazy strange races).

So, whenever you are ready, feel free to remake or convert characters or create something entirely new.  d20pfsrd.com will be our primary rules source.  If you grab a feat or rules fiddly bit from a source outside the core rulebook, please provide a link to d20pfsrd so I have a gander at it.

In addition, a few 3rd party supplements will be available - In the Company of Monsters and 1001 Spells by Rite Publishing and Book of Heroic Races: Seedlings by Jon Brazer Enterprises.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2014)

oh goody goody goody!

What about the point buy, shold it equal 20 point buy? 32 points are a lot more in pathfinder


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 20, 2014)

We'll go with 25.  I'd like the PCs to really feel like the stars of the show, so to speak.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2014)

got it. Thank you.How's job searching going? That is more important.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 20, 2014)

It goes.  

My last job was a work from home position, which is relatively rare.  Getting a new job in the same field may end up requiring a move.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm fine with 3.5 or PF.

Aaand I have a new gfx card, old one crapped out last week, so I'm back. EN World is utterly slow lately though, took several minutes to load a page today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2014)

what browser are you using?


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 22, 2014)

Firefox, Chrome and Opera. From computer and tablet, same problem.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 22, 2014)

EN World has been having some weird glitches.  A bunch of folks (including me) keep getting logged out.  Hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## Lwaxy (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I keep getting logged out every now and then, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2014)

I hate to say, I am having no problems. I know that the two of you are geographically far from one another. I have no idea except solar flares.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2014)

They've been making some changes to the site the last few days. I'm guessing at least some of the behavior is related to that. I got logged out a couple times Friday, but it seems to be okay now. They moved stuff around and the site looks like crap on my iPad, but okay on the computer. No speed issues for me, but occationally pages hang and I have to refresh. Especially when posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, a game question: Is there any taboos such as fire is considered demonic? this is in regards to choosing an element of magic for an elementalist wizard. I really feel the fire elementalist here.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 23, 2014)

How magic is viewed depends on the culture.  The human kingdom has strict laws about magic in general but there's no particular bias for or against any kind of magic in particular.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2014)

Most Excellent Dude!
Fire elementalist it is!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 23, 2014)

First post edited to reflect change to Pathfinder rules.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 23, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Yes, I'm thinking investigative type. More part of the establishment, not criminal rogue.
> 
> I'll see if I can shake a few trees and find some players...




It is too early in Spring for any players to fall out of the trees  That said.....

MV, if you have room for two more, Queenie and I are interested. We had been reading along for a while and ruminating, sounds like a great set up. So good luck with the job search and let us know if you have room for two!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2014)

I personally vouch for queeny, not sure about that wolf there [Ha! just kidding!!  . . . . .er, uh, nice puppy dog, be nice to me Fenris . . . . .]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 23, 2014)

Absolutely!  What kind of characters do you have in mind?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 24, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I personally vouch for queeny, not sure about that wolf there [Ha! just kidding!!  . . . . .er, uh, nice puppy dog, be nice to me Fenris . . . . .]





*growl*  Ha, glad to see you too Scott!

MV: Thanks! Looking forward to it.

Queenie likes to play rogues and sorcerers. So Scotley, would you mind a second rogue? Does the group feel we need a second rogue or sorcerer more? MV are base classes allowed i.e. the witch? Queenie might be interested in that class as well.

For me, martial definitely. Fighter or barbarian most likely. MV Are the archetype/alternate class features found on d2pfsrd all available (the Paizo "official" ones)?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2014)

This:



> If you grab a feat or rules fiddly bit from a source outside the core  rulebook, please provide a link to d20pfsrd so I have a gander at it.




is posted earlier. # 84 to be precise.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 24, 2014)

What Scott said.  Specifically, link me to whatever option on d20pfrsd you are using so I can have a gander at it.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi! *waves* 

Nothing much to see. Just wanted to say hi to everyone and good luck on your job search. 

Fenris and I are discussing character options, hopefully we'll have something for you soon


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2014)

Fenris said:


> *growl*  Ha, glad to see you too Scott!
> 
> MV: Thanks! Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...




Second rogue? You mean flanking buddy? Bring it on!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Queenie, and welcome aboard.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 25, 2014)

Testing a login glitch workaround, don't mind me.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay, so warning: I always have trouble making characters. I'm pretty much indecisive as it is then there are sooooo many choices to choose from! 

I'm not decided yet between rogue and sorcerer but I'm leaning slightly towards sorcerer now. Slightly. There are a bajillion bloodlines for the sorcerer which hampers me making a choice. 

I know nothing about Babylon 5 either... If that is important but from the reading I don't think it is. 

So, that's where I'm at. Nothing to see here! Lol


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 30, 2014)

Lack of Babylon 5 knowledge is actually preferred so you are good to go there.

As for creating characters, take your time.  I am still in the midst of job hunting so this game is still on informal hiatus.  Just get your character done as you get time and motivation and let me know if you have any questions or if there's anything I can help with.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, I am not moving too quick myself. Still having health issues, as well as the usual occasional low blood sugar (a 52 around noon today). Still have a hole in my belly.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yeah, I am not moving too quick myself. Still having health issues, as well as the usual occasional low blood sugar (a 52 around noon today). Still have a hole in my belly.




I hear you with the health issues, I have them too. Hope yours clear up or gets better soon!

Good to know I don't have pressure to get this character done, there is so much to read! But I'd take opinions from the peanut gallery if they rather a sorcerer or a second rogue.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorcerer has some juicy story opportunities if you want to go with a human sorcerer.  Celestial, Abyssal, or Infernal bloodlines would make for the greatest story potential, also.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Sorcerer has some juicy story opportunities if you want to go with a human sorcerer.  Celestial, Abyssal, or Infernal bloodlines would make for the greatest story potential, also.




Ah, we were looking at Celestial, definitely human. I will think more on it! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been making my way though my Rogue making Pathfinder updates and he's about 80% converted. Should have him finished and a Pathfinderized Cleric build up by the end of the week. Good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Heh, just found my dmg in the old comp. But I will use this as it is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenris (Apr 1, 2014)

I have settled on an Urban Barbarian, and will get him up as I get the chance.

But I do have a question MV, this Fifth city is artificial island. Is is floating, is is solid, does it have lots of little canals and wharfs (ala Laketown in Desolation of Smaug)? Just trying to get a visual on it.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't fully envisioned what it looks like, but there is an under "ground" system of waterways, sewers, effectively, that provide the island with drainage and help keep it afloat.  The Lurkers, the island's homeless and destitute, dwell there, having no where else to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2014)

*RE: Lurkers*

sounds a bit like Las Vegas


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 2, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Queenie (Apr 2, 2014)

lol!

I have decided on Human Sorcerer with the Celestial Bloodline. She's half done but I'm looking for cool feats and I'm the last person to know every book and thing available. Anyone have suggestions? I feel bad making poor Fenris pour through all the books and pdf things online. Well, he enjoys it so not too bad lol. But there might be something fun we miss..


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2014)

Queenie said:


> lol!
> 
> I have decided on Human Sorcerer with the Celestial Bloodline. She's half done but I'm looking for cool feats and I'm the last person to know every book and thing available. Anyone have suggestions? I feel bad making poor Fenris pour through all the books and pdf things online. Well, he enjoys it so not too bad lol. But there might be something fun we miss..




It is hard to recommend feats without knowing more about the character and what you consider 'cool'. Flashy roleplaying opportunity type feats or more mundane kick the bad guys in the posterior kind of feats? Your Celestial Bloodline power is a ranged touch attack, so the obvious choices are ranged combat feats like point blank shot and precise shot-boring, but effective. Even more so if you plan to use ranged attacks like a crossbow as a backup to your spells or if you are taking other ranged touch attacks. You can also use the power to heal kinda like a cleric's channeling, so something to optimize that or the heal skill you get as a class skill might be good if you plan to be an axillary healer. 

If you want something I little less straightforward the cool stuff usually requires a commitment of several levels to get all the feats you need. Intimidate is a class skill and you are going to have a fairly high Charisma bonus so you could start out with something like +8/+9 on intimate without any real effort. You could build toward Dazzling display with ranged touch spells. You have to take weapon focus with a focus on such spells first. 

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/dazzling-display-combat 

It would seem to fit what I understand about arcanists in this world. You stand there crackling with energy and scare the crap out of foes. You'd have to clear it with the DM as it is right on the edge of the rules as written. How exactly does one wield a spell before it is cast? Add more feats, traits and gear to max out intimidate and you could really have some fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2014)

[roll0]

Just learned how to use the on line roller!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2014)

*Felix Reeve Pathfinder Rogue.*

Just need to tweak my background notes a bit and he's ready for action. 

Male Human
Rogue 1	0 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 6'1” 
Weight: 150 lbs
Hair: Brown 
Eyes: Brown
Age: 19
Patron Deity: ?

Str: 12 (+1) [2 points] 
Dex: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 Race] 
Con: 12 (+1) [2 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [2 points] 
Wis: 12 (+1) [2 points] 
Cha: 15 (+2) [7 points] 

Hit Dice: 1d8+1 HP: 7 
AC: 17 (3 armor, +4 Dex,) 
Flat Footed 13, 
Touch 14 
Init: +5 [+4 Dex, +1 Trait]
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: 0 [1base, -1 Trait]
Arcane Spell Failure: 15% 

Saves:
Fortitude +1 [+0 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +6 [+2 base, +4 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis.]

BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +1 (or +4 with finessable weapons)
Rapier +4 (+3 two-weapon), 1d6+1 18-20/x2 P 
Short Sword +4 (+3 two-weapon), 1d6+1 Dmg, 19-20/x2 P
Dagger +4 (+3), 1d4+1 Dmg. 19-20/x2 P or S
Sap +4 1d6+1 non-lethal B
Club +1 (-1/-1 two-weapon) 1d6+1 Dmg 20/x2 B

Ranged Attack: +4
Dagger Thrown +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2 P or S r 10’
Club Thrown +4 1d6+1 20/x2 B r10’
Sling +4 1d4+1 20/x2 B r50’


Racial Abilities:
•Ability Score Racial Traits: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•Size: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•Base Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•Skills: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
•Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic). •Favored Class: Rogue--The rogue gains +1/6 of a new rogue talent as a favored class bonus if desired.

Class Abilities
• Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.
• Sneak Attack: If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra damage.

The rogue's attack deals extra damage anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.

With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with the usual –4 penalty.

The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment. 

•Trapfinding: A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.  


Skills:
Rogue: 8+(+1 Human)(+1 Int.)=10 
Acrobatics +8 [1 ranks, +3 CS, +4 Dex.]
Appraise +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Bluff +6 [1 ranks, +3 CS, +2 Cha.]
Climb +1 [0 ranks, +1 Str.]
Diplomacy +5 [1 rank, +3 CS, +1 Cha.]
Disable Device +8 [1 ranks, +3 CS, +1 Int.+2 item, +1 Trapfinding]
Disguise +2 [0 ranks, +2 Cha.]
Escape Artist +4 [0 ranks, +4 Dex.]
Heal +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis.]
Intimidate +2 [0 rank, +2 Cha.]
Jump +1 [0 rank, +1 Str.]
Knowledge Dungeoneering +0 [0 ranks, +3 CS, +1 Int.]
Knowledge Local +5 [1 ranks, +3 CS, +1 Int.] Fifth City
Perception +5(+6) [1 ranks, +3 CS, +1 Wis. +1 (trapfinding only)]
Ride +4 [0 ranks, +4 Dex.]
Search +2 [1 ranks, +1 Int]
Sense Motive  +6 [1 ranks, +3 CS, +1 Wis.+1 Trait]
Sleight of Hand  +8 [1 ranks, +3CS, +4 Dex.]
Stealth +8 [1 rankss, +3 CS, +4 Dex.]
Survival +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis.]
Swim +1 [0 ranks, +1 Str.]
Use Rope +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Feats:
 Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse

Traits:
Armor Expert - Reduce your armor check penalty by 1.
Survivor - +1 bonus to initiative and Sense Motive. Sense Motive becomes a class skill.

Languages
Common, Elvish

Gear: 62 gp 8 sp 10 cp
Explorers Outfit 0 gp
Studded Leather Armor 25 gp
Rapier 20 gp
Short Sword 10 gp
Dagger x4 8 gp
Sap 1 gp
Club 0 gp
Sling and 10 stones 1 sp
MW Thieves’ Tools 100 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Adventurers’ Sash 10 gp


Appearance: [sblock]Felix is lean and wiry. His hair and eyes are brown and he is a good looking lad just reaching manhood. His clothes are clean and well-made and he usually wears leather armor and swords on his hips. He has surprisingly serene aspect for one so young. He slowly scans his surrounding taking in everything then lapsing into periods of deep thought. [/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]Felix is always trying to solve puzzles and mysteries. [/sblock]

Background: [sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder if we can twists some of these backgrounds together?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I wonder if we can twists some of these backgrounds together?




I'm game. Felix has been part of fifth city since the beginning as his father was a builder. He's a lover of puzzles, mysteries and secrets who's got an investigative position. Beyond that I've got lots of room to work in other ideas.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 4, 2014)

I love to have ties to other characters. I haven't done much with my background yet so in pretty open. I'll try to post what I have so far


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2014)

The only bit of serious background I have is discussion with the dm about the secretive nature of arcane casters. My creative juices seem to be frozen. will dwell on it this weekend


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> The only bit of serious background I have is discussion with the dm about the secretive nature of arcane casters. My creative juices seem to be frozen. will dwell on it this weekend




Well, I'm also a spellcaster


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 5, 2014)

Did you two have specific questions about the Corps of Magi or something else about the setting?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Did you two have specific questions about the Corps of Magi or something else about the setting?




Everyone has to be registered with the Corp, right? Do we know why spellcasters are second class citizens?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2014)

Are you familiar with the 'social suspicians' of being a spell caster?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Are you familiar with the 'social suspicians' of being a spell caster?




No?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 5, 2014)

About two hundred years ago or so, the first arcane casters started emerging in the human kingdom.  They were untrained and unable to control their powers and things got out of control quickly.

The Corps of Magi was formed by the King of the time for two reasons - 1. He recognized the potential power of magic especially after humans started encountering other races who had their own mages and 2. to keep mundane citizens of the Kingdom safe.

The Corps screens the populace and takes children who show magical potential from their parents to train them.  This isolation has created something of an elitist attitude among arcane casters.  They recognize that they are different from "mundanes" and that they are much more powerful.  This also has the effect of keeping mundanes fearful of casters.

Technically, someone with magical potential can choose not to join the Corps, but the Corps forces them to take a special potion once a day that suppresses their magical abilities.  Some mages also go rogue, leaving the human Kingdom and the Corps behind, seeking asylum on the island of another race or simply staying at sea.  Rogue mages are hunted down and "re-educated" by the Corps more often than not, however.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2014)

That. Is. Awesome.  Great background stuff! 

Scott, we don't have to know each other but if you go to "school" and not off on your own, we could know each other from there. 

Either way I'm spending tonight working on my character and will post her soon.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 5, 2014)

Peeking my head in here again, hullo! ^_^

So if I'm seeing things correctly, you guys now have two rogues, a barbarian, a mage, a sorcerer, and I think maybe a cleric?

How large is the group?

Are you still looking for *moar*?

Lemme know. :3


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 5, 2014)

Sure!  Welcome aboard Herobizkit!

I tend to prefer to over-recruit to account for the inevitable player attrition that usually afflicts play-by-post games.  

Just keep in mind, I'm sticking with a relaxed pace of recruiting and character creation since I am currently job hunting and won't be able to officially start the game until things settle down on my end.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2014)

Fenris said:


> I have settled on an Urban Barbarian, and will get him up as I get the chance.
> 
> But I do have a question MV, this Fifth city is artificial island. Is is floating, is is solid, does it have lots of little canals and wharfs (ala Laketown in Desolation of Smaug)? Just trying to get a visual on it.






MasqueradingVampire said:


> I haven't fully envisioned what it looks like, but there is an under "ground" system of waterways, sewers, effectively, that provide the island with drainage and help keep it afloat.  The Lurkers, the island's homeless and destitute, dwell there, having no where else to go.




You know, the lake town envision-ment would be really neat. There is an island full of swampy jungle in the Indonesian Archipelago that has the largest gold deposit ever found as its trait in real life.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...cMB8&iact=rc&dur=1621&page=2&start=27&ndsp=34

I saw a history channel documentary on it about a year ago.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> Peeking my head in here again, hullo! ^_^
> 
> So if I'm seeing things correctly, you guys now have two rogues, a barbarian, a mage, a sorcerer, and I think maybe a cleric?
> 
> ...




I think we have one rogue, one cleric, one fire mage, one sorcerer and one barbarian. And I was figuring on your previous thought of a dwarf ranger. But... we have all the bases covered so play what you would like!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 10, 2014)

I am experimenting with EN World's Campaign Manager.  Eventually, the group will hold a bunch of campaign setting information so please join when you get the chance.

The Fifth City


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2014)

how do you join? I see no funtion for this.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> how do you join? I see no funtion for this.




Click one level deeper and look for the 'join group' button.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 10, 2014)

​


Scotley said:


> Click one level deeper and look for the 'join group' button.




I also couldn't figure it out. Click one level deeper where?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 10, 2014)

Alrighty, I sent invites to everyone who's been actively posting recently.

Let me know if there's any issues.  Still learning how to use this group feature thingy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2014)

Its looking good so far!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 11, 2014)

Alright, I think I'm going to set a firm start date of May 1st.  That gives everyone the rest of the month to get their characters together and gives me time to get some campaign development done between job hunting.

Sound good?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 11, 2014)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2014)

Queenie said:


> ​
> I also couldn't figure it out. Click one level deeper where?




Clicking on the group in the link MV gave should take you here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?discussionid=1309&do=discuss

There you should see a bar just above MV's post with a 'join group' link.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Alright, I think I'm going to set a firm start date of May 1st.  That gives everyone the rest of the month to get their characters together and gives me time to get some campaign development done between job hunting.
> 
> Sound good?




Excellent, I've almost got a draft of the Pathfinder version of a Cleric done for Lwaxy to work off of and Felix is like 95% done.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally joined up with the invite, thanks!! lol   My character is 70% done but I do have to write up her background. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 15, 2014)

Kind of blind right now thanks to my chronic eye problem ( tear duct inflammation) acting up again but I'm around, just not able to do much.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, god. That is seriously horrific!


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 16, 2014)

It's more annoying than anything, at least by now I know that it is a rare (of course) autoimmune disorder I had my whole life - no one ever connected the symptoms because it is so rare. Also means I might be able to do something about it once I find a doctor who knows this and doesn't just think I'm symptom hunting over the internet.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2014)

Lwaxy said:


> Kind of blind right now thanks to my chronic eye problem ( tear duct inflammation) acting up again but I'm around, just not able to do much.




Sorry to hear that. Hope you get some relief soon. Anyway, here's a pathfinderized cleric build for you to work off of. Sorry for the delay. I used everything you've posted, averages for things like height and weight and logical choices where I could. I didn't know what the favored weapon of you deity might be, but that might be something to add once we know. 

Tinare of House ? 
Female Elf
Cleric 1	0 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5’11” 
Weight: 125 lbs
Hair: ?
Eyes: ?
Age: 145 
Patron Deity: Elven Animism--Sunlight on the Water. Under the teachings of Valen.
Str: 10 (0) [0 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [2 points+2 race] 
Con: 12 (+1) [5 points-2 race] 
Int: 12 (0) [0 points+2 race] 
Wis: 17 (+3) [13 points] 
Cha: 14 (+2) [5 points] 

Hit Dice: 1d8+1 HP: 9 
AC: 17 (4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 Shield) 
Flat Footed 4, Touch 12 
Init: +2 [+2 Dex]
CMB: 0 CMD: 12
Speed: 30ft 
Armor Check Penalty: -3 
Arcane Spell Failure: 25% 

Saves:
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 base, +3 Wis.]

BAB: +0 
Melee Attack: +0 
Rapier +0 1d6 dmg. 18-20/x2 S
Dagger +0 1d4 dmg. 19-20/x2 S or P
Club +0 1d6 dmg. 20/x2 B 
Shield bash, light +0 1d3 dmg. 20/x B 

Ranged Attack: +2
Icicle +2 (ranged touch) 1d6(cold) 20/x2 r30’
Dagger Thrown +2 1d4 19-20/x2 P or S r10’
Club Thrown +2 1d6 20/x2 B r10’
Short Bow +2 1d6 20/x3 P r60’

Racial Abilities:
•Ability Score Racial Traits: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, and –2 Constitution.
•Size: Elves are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•Type: Elves are Humanoids with the elf subtype.
•Base Speed: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
•Languages: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
•Elven Immunities: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
•Keen Senses: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.
•Elven Magic: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
•Weapon Familiarity: Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
•Low-Light Vision: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. •   Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.
 •  Elven religion is based around the idea that the world itself is alive and sentient after a fashion. Every living thing on the world is a actually an extension of the consciousness of the world, sent out to learn and grow and experience. When a living thing dies, its soul carries what it has learned back to the world, and thus the world learns. In addition, 1,000 years ago, an elven hero named Valen led the elves in a great war against darkness. He organized elven society into the three castes it has now and formed the ruling body of the elven people known as the Grey Council. "In Valen's name" is an oft-spoke oath among elves. Clerics are members of the religious caste and follow Valen's teachings. Their spells come from the world itself and they thus have access to most domains, except Death and Evil from the PHB and Deathbound, Drow, Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Hatred, Hunger, Lust, Madness, Orc, Pestilence, Slime, Sloth, Suffering, Tyranny, Undeath, and Wrath domains from the Spell Compendium.

Class Abilities
  •  Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields). Clerics are also proficient with the favored weapon of their deities.
  •   Aura (Ex) A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity's alignment (see detect evil for details).
  •   Spells:  A cleric casts divine spells which are drawn from the cleric spell list. Her alignment, however, may restrict her from casting certain spells opposed to her moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells. A cleric must choose and prepare her spells in advance.
To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric's spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric's Wisdom modifier.
Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Cleric. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score (see Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which she must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain her daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that she can cast spells of that level, but she must choose which spells to prepare during her daily meditation.
• Channel Energy (Su) Regardless of alignment, any cleric can release a wave of energy by channeling the power of her faith through her holy (or unholy) symbol. This energy can be used to cause or heal damage, depending on the type of energy channeled and the creatures targeted.
A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) channels positive energy and can choose to deal damage to undead creatures or to heal living creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) channels negative energy and can choose to deal damage to living creatures or to heal undead creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity (or one who is not devoted to a particular deity) must choose whether she channels positive or negative energy. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see spontaneous casting).
Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric. The amount of damage dealt or healed is equal to 1d6 points of damage plus 1d6 points of damage for every two cleric levels beyond 1st (2d6 at 3rd, 3d6 at 5th, and so on). Creatures that take damage from channeled energy receive a Will save to halve the damage. The DC of this save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the cleric's level + the cleric's Charisma modifier. Creatures healed by channel energy cannot exceed their maximum hit point total—all excess healing is lost. A cleric may channel energy a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier. This is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. A cleric can choose whether or not to include herself in this effect.
A cleric must be able to present her holy symbol to use this ability.
  •   Domains A cleric's deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, her values, and how others see her. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to her deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if her alignment matches that domain. If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, she still selects two domains to represent her spiritual inclinations and abilities (subject to GM approval). The restriction on alignment domains still applies.
Each domain grants a number of domain powers, dependent upon the level of the cleric, as well as a number of bonus spells. A cleric gains one domain spell slot for each level of cleric spell she can cast, from 1st on up. Each day, a cleric can prepare one of the spells from her two domains in that slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in her domain spell slot. Domain spells cannot be used to cast spells spontaneously.
In addition, a cleric gains the listed powers from both of her domains, if she is of a high enough level. Unless otherwise noted, activating a domain power is a standard action. 

 • Sun Domain 
Granted Powers: You see truth in the pure and burning light of the sun, and can call upon its blessing or wrath to work great deeds.
Sun's Blessing (Su): Whenever you channel positive energy to harm undead creatures, add your cleric level to the damage dealt. Undead do not add their channel resistance to their saves when you channel positive energy.
Nimbus of Light (Su): At 8th level, you can emit a 30-foot nimbus of light for a number of rounds per day equal to your cleric level. This acts as a daylight spell. In addition, undead within this radius take an amount of damage equal to your cleric level each round that they remain inside the nimbus. Spells and spell-like abilities with the darkness descriptor are automatically dispelled if brought inside this nimbus. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.
Domain Spells: 1st—endure elements, 2nd—heat metal, 3rd—searing light, 4th—fire shield, 5th—flame strike, 6th—fire seeds, 7th—sunbeam, 8th—sunburst, 9th—prismatic sphere.  

• Water Domain 
Granted Powers: You can manipulate water and mist and ice, conjure creatures of water, and resist cold.
Icicle (Sp): As a standard action, you can fire an icicle from your finger, targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The icicle deals 1d6 points of cold damage + 1 point for every two cleric levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.
Cold Resistance (Ex): At 6th level, you gain resist cold 10. This resistance increases to 20 at 12th level. At 20th level, you gain immunity to cold.
Domain Spells: 1st—obscuring mist, 2nd—fog cloud, 3rd—water breathing, 4th—control water, 5th—ice storm, 6th—cone of cold, 7th—elemental body IV (water only), 8th—horrid wilting, 9th—elemental swarm (water spell only).

• Orisons: Clerics can prepare a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table: Cleric under “Spells per day.” These spells are treated like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.
• Spontaneous Casting: A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that she did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not an orison or domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with “cure” in its name).
An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity) can't convert prepared spells to cure spells but can convert them to inflict spells (an inflict spell is one with “inflict” in its name).
A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either cure spells or inflict spells (player's choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric channels positive or negative energy (see channel energy).

  • Bonus Languages  A cleric's bonus language options include Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of her race.

Skills: *Armor Check Penalty -3
Cleric: 2x1+ (+0 Elf)(+1 Int.)=8 
Acrobatics +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Appraise +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Bluff +2 [0 ranks, +2 Cha.]
Diplomacy +6 [1 rank, +3 CS, +2 Cha.]
Disguise +2 [0 ranks, +2 Cha.]
Escape Artist +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]*
Heal +7(+9) [1 ranks, +3 CS, +3 Wis,+2 circumstances with kit]
Intimidate +2 [0 rank, +2 Cha.]
Knowledge Religion +5 [1 ranks, +3 CS, +1Int.] 
Linguistics +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Perception +5[0 ranks, +3 Wis.+2 Race] 
Ride +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]*
Sense Motive +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis.]
Spellcraft +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Stealth +2 [0ranks, +2 Dex.]
Survival +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis.]
Swim +0 [0 ranks, +0 Str.]*

Languages
Common, Elvish

Feats:
 Extra Extra Channel--You can channel energy two additional times per day. 

Spells 3 Zero level and 2+1 Domain First level per day. Save DC 10+spell level+3 

Suggested Spells  
• Orisons Detect Magic, Guidance, Light 
• First Level Obscuring Mist (D), Bless, Burning Disarm (spontaneous Cure Light Wounds)

Equipment: 15 gp
Cleric’s Vestments 0 gp
Travelers Outfit 1 gp
Chain Shirt 100 gp
Shield, Light Wooden 3 gp
Short Bow and Quiver of 20 arrows 31 gp
Rapier 20 gp
Dagger x2 4 gp
Club 0 gp
Cleric’s Kit 16 gp 
-- This includes a backpack, a bedroll, a belt pouch, candles (10), a cheap holy text, a flint and steel, an iron pot, a mess kit, rope, soap, a spell component pouch, torches (10), trail rations (5 days), a waterskin, and a wooden holy symbol.
Healer’s Kit 50 gp (+2 on heal checks 10 uses)

Appearance: 

Personality: 

Background:


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 16, 2014)

Favored weapon for elven clerics is the long sword.  And thanks Scotley for helping Lwaxy.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Favored weapon for elven clerics is the long sword.  And thanks Scotley for helping Lwaxy.




Glad to be of service. I'll leave it to Lwaxy to decide on the long sword. I think the math favors the d8 damage of the long sword over the d6 of the rapier even with the chance of extra crits, but she's not going to doing all that much melee fighting I'd guess, so style is just as important as raw damage I'm thinking.


----------



## Lwaxy (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks great, thanks a lot!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 18, 2014)

The Campaign Setting has been updated with a brief history of the major races.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2014)

nice!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 26, 2014)

The Rogues Gallery thread is up and running.  Please post finalized characters there.  As a reminder, I am shooting for a May 1st start date so please try to get your characters done by then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2014)

I believe he is done. I will post in the RG. I still need a name :/

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Gallery-The-Fifth-City&p=6293421#post6293421


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 26, 2014)

Just a small background tweak - remove the reference to an elven king.    The elves are ruled by the super secretive Grey Council.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2014)

Renamed : harmaa toimikunnassa [finnish for gray council]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 29, 2014)

Read all about The Hundred Lands - The Orcish Republic in the Campaign Setting thread.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2014)

Felix is posted up in the Rogues' Gallery and ready for action!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 29, 2014)

Groovy!   

In other news, the Campaign Setting has been updated again with an entry on Myrra - The Elven Federation.  Check it out.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 29, 2014)

And now its the dwarves' turn!  Enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2014)

Read the orcs and elves so far! liking it!


----------



## Queenie (May 1, 2014)

Hey all. Jon and I are still playing, sorry for not posting for a while. I had spine surgery last week and the recovery is a little more involved than I figured it would be (aka - the good drugs! lol). Jon is working on getting our characters up by tomorrow. My background may be a little sparse if I can't get him to write it up but I will get to it ASAP. We're both excited to get started. Ignore any silly posts I make for the next couple of weeks


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 1, 2014)

Wow.  Surgery is a pretty big deal.  Take your time and don't rush the recovery.  We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2014)

Well Queeny, you may remember all the surgery I have been through, so you know I mean this: 

Take it easy. Work toward your recovery. enjoy life! 

in case you didn't remember, I have had 9 surgeries since 30 October 2011. I mean this: Take you recovery seriously.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 2, 2014)

Apologies for the delay everyone.

Looks like we won't be getting started until tomorrow or possibly this weekend.  That will give folks more time to get their characters finalized, however.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 2, 2014)

I'm stuck in bed mostly after an injury-caused phlebitis, wich with me having a blood clotting disorder is really annoying. I want to avoid going to the hospital so I am keeping the leg elevated as much as possible. Which is not really possible at the computer, unfortunately.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 2, 2014)

Take your time and rest up.  We'll still be here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2014)

I am so ₧$3d at the net connection. It ganked my post in the RG and now I am spending hours re-spacing every thing. This happened once before. It turned the whole post into one line in the code blocks and it is quite time consuming to fix!

***spits curses that would make a dwarvin sailor blush***​


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am so ₧$3d at the net connection. It ganked my post in the RG and now I am spending hours re-spacing every thing. This happened once before. It turned the whole post into one line in the code blocks and it is quite time consuming to fix!
> 
> ***spits curses that would make a dwarvin sailor blush***​




I've been using a special build of Mozilla's browser called Pale Moon for about a month now. They basically take the open source firefox browser and strips out some of junk that slows things down and keep the older interface. It comes in both 64 and 32 bit versions. I find it be noticeably faster than firefox or chrome. You can download it for free and see how it works for you. It works great on EN World and a custom web portal I have to use at work--both of which are prone to slow downs and other frustrations. Anything to get more speed...

http://www.palemoon.org/


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2014)

it wasn't the browser, it was the wifi place. On certain days it is bad. on others, like today - exquisite.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 4, 2014)

Check out the last of the major powers, Terras - The Human Kingdom, the Campaign Setting thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2014)

Ah, I likes it!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 5, 2014)

Looking over the two characters posted so far in the RG...

Scott, could you fix the formatting in your character sheet?  Its hard to read as it currently stands.  And take out the spoiler tags on your spell list, please.  Thanks.  Regarding background, the King of Terras is named Santiago, so please fix that.  Also, humans don't even know the Grey Council exists, much less have a name for it, so please remove that reference.  Finally, the Eldritch Knights are, in fact, simply called Eldritch Knights by the Corps of Magi.

Scotley, no issues, that if you want to name your character's father and mother, that would be helpful.  

Everyone else, no hurries, but I would like to get started in about a week or so.  I'll be working on more Campaign Setting info in the meantime.  Requests for specific info are appreciated.

In the meantime, here is the League of Unaligned Islands (plus a smidgeon of info on Aasimars and Tieflings).


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2014)

Hey MV,
Do you want me to post characters here for vetting or in the RG? Both Queenie and I have our character 90% done.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 5, 2014)

The Rogues Gallery is fine.  You can just edit any issues if I find any.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Looking over the two characters posted so far in the RG...
> 
> Scotley, no issues, that if you want to name your character's father and mother, that would be helpful.
> 
> In the meantime, here is the League of Unaligned Islands (plus a smidgeon of info on Aasimars and Tieflings).




Names added to background. Been enjoying the various setting pieces, good stuff!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Looking over the two characters posted so far in the RG...  Scott, could you fix the formatting in your character sheet?  Its hard to read as it currently stands.  And take out the spoiler tags on your spell list, please.  Thanks.  Regarding background, the King of Terras is named Santiago, so please fix that.  Also, humans don't even know the Grey Council exists, much less have a name for it, so please remove that reference.  Finally, the Eldritch Knights are, in fact, simply called Eldritch Knights by the Corps of Magi.



Yeah, the formatting was totally screwed the other day, working on it. The names I mad up until the correction arrived.


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2014)

I still need to pick a last feat, but the rest of him is done and up. I did use a few names as placeholders really MV, so I can change what needs to be.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 6, 2014)

Fenris, looks good to me.  I like the tie to Queenie's character.  

As for the placeholder name, I hadn't named any of the 13 original tribes so an isolated offshoot that still follows the old ways is fine and Herger works for me for a name.  

Regarding Queenie's character's background...perfect.    As soon as Queenie's character is posted in the RG we'll get started.  

Lwaxy (and any other stragglers), you can jump in whenever you are feeling up to it.

Scott DeWar, one more thing (two more things really) - need a name for your character and a little more personal background - who is he, when his powers manifested...I seem to recall discussing a mentor with you at some point...that sort of thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2014)

right-o! on it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2014)

*History Addendum*

Hey Masque Vamp, how is this?

At birth he was given a name, a name of his family, but that was  forgotten as his powers manifested at the age of 7 when he caught a  field on fire where he and his father were looking to till after letting  it fallow for a year. At the very least he cleared the brush out without  his father toiling over a flint and steel. As a plus, they were alone,  no one saw them, So he was able to be brought home with a story of a  lightning strike from a freak storm. though the thought of the boy  speaking a word and fire from his finger, well, and where did he hear  that word? Was it in the tavern the other night? Those dark clad men in  the corner speaking low? Maybe he heard them when he wandered the tavern  floor. 

The same men were found at the tavern that night, His  father ad he brought  themselves after steeling their mettle and  approaching the strangers. His father interrupted ad what was hoped to be  an opportune moment with the clearing of his throat. The strangers  listened attentively and the all went to a room. That night his family  were spirited away and he was inducted into the secret order of magi, and  was given a new name to a new family. Marcus Stiles XIII was born. 

Student Neuvoux for 7 years then apprentice neuvoux the first year, freshman, then sophomore, Junior and now Graduated Senior Apprentice.  Along the way he learned the laws of the king and would use his  knowledge and logic to investigate possible infractions of the law of  magi. He was given the side title of junior investigative Barrister as  well.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 7, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2014)

kule


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 7, 2014)

Looks like we are good to get started.

IC thread will be coming either later tonight or tomorrow morning.  I will post a link here after it goes up.


----------



## Queenie (May 7, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Looks like we are good to get started.
> 
> IC thread will be coming either later tonight or tomorrow morning.  I will post a link here after it goes up.




Yay!!!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 7, 2014)

Here we go!

While the PCs are getting to know each other, let us, the players do the same.

I was, once upon a time, a poster here known as crazy_monkey1956.  My first play-by-post was Tragedy at Silvergard, which I actually managed to finish (no mean feat in the land of pbp).  After that, I started a fair number of other PbPs which all ended prematurely for various reasons.  Scott DeWar was a player in a couple of them.

Up until last month, I was also on the community management team for the Wizards of the Coast community.  Sadly, that is no longer the case and I'm currently looking for work.

Now, who might you be?


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Now, who might you be?




Hi all. I am Fenris. I will one day devour Odin as I seek to swallow Migard. I am bound by Gleipnir, made from the footstep of a cat; the roots of a mountain; a woman's beard; the breath of fishes; the sinews of a bear; and a bird's spittle. You can pet me if you like, but have to leave a hand in my mouth, just in case



In reality, I am an old hand at PbP, as well as ENWorld, though not as active as Scotley or DeWar (since I have a life ). I have played in some amazing games here at ENWorld (and over at Cirvus as well), and it always is a combination of a great DM and awesome players. And it looks like we have those elements for this game already.

In my spare time, I am a university professor. I teach a science class for non-science majors, and we have lots of fun. And yes I can field requests for science question.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2014)

I am Scott and somewhere along the way I picked up the nickname Scotley (it is a reference to the movie Gone with the Wind which would only make sense if you knew my last name as well.) 

I've been a gamer since the late 70's when I was but a lad. Because I do have a life, despite those nasty rumors Fenris is spreading  , my gaming has largely moved to pbp. I first played here more than ten years ago in a 3.5 version of the old Against the Slave Lords adventures by Karl Green. I've been in lots of games since. I run a few and have had a great time. Unfortunately, in the last couple of years real life has intruded on my gaming time and the games have suffered because of it. 

When I'm not gaming I run a small company that provides round the clock services to adults with developmental disabilities. I am a victim of my own success as the company is up to nearly a hundred employees now and it demands lots of my time. We where just a little start-up with me as the only employee about 6 years ago. I play duplicate bridge in competition a little bit as well, but again my bridge game has suffered from RL concerns. I'm also a husband and father to two wonderful kids and that other one too.  Fortunately, only the youngest is still at home, but will be for at least another decade. Unfortunately, at least as far as the game is concerned, I will be traveling to watch the middle child graduate from college the rest of the week, so just as the game is getting rolling I'm going to be out of touch for a couple days.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 7, 2014)

No worries about absences and such.  I only plan for a once a week posting rate and anything faster is gravy.  A longer absence will just result in your character being off screen for as long as you're gone (its a big city with lots to do after all).


----------



## Queenie (May 7, 2014)

If Fenris is being naughty let me know, I'll whip his butt right into shape!! 

As for me, I'm pretty boring. I started playing D&D 2.0 in college with my future ex husband lol. We played at a table game at our house for a loonggg time, though 3.x and almost to Pathfinder when we broke up. He took the gaming group with him that bastard lol. I haven't had a table game since, mostly because it's hard scheduling that kind of thing outside your own home when you have a child.

I like to go to gamedays and cons though because of money I haven't gone super recently. I am a pretty big poster over at CM and even have my own drama story over there "Queeniegeddon" or some other such nonsense. I think it's in the Wiki lol. 

My daughter was born very early and has some special needs. Because of that, she spent the first year of her life in the hospital. We had just started a hybrid Wild West table game at a small con we were at (coming home from the con is when I had her out of state!!) so the DM thought it would help me to turn that game into a PBP. He was right, it was super successful and 10 years later we are still playing. There are four long finished modules and we're close to the end of the fifth. That game and character is my other baby 

I have started a lot of PBP, though not as many as some of you, but I am always disappointed when they don't continue. I have a sort of hard time making characters, there are just so many options to choose from and I'm always paranoid the one PBP that goes on will be the one I made the shittest character. Excuse my French!


----------



## Queenie (May 7, 2014)

MV, good luck searching for a job! My understanding is it's still pretty rough out there. So I'm sending you lots of good vibes. 

Scotley, congrats on your kids graduation! That's certainly a super proud moment. My daughter is 10 but to me she is still a baby, then I turn around and she's this little lady. Makes me feel old!!!

Scott, I meant to say earlier that I hope you were feeling good. I actually didn't know you had so many surgeries recently! So I hope you're at least feeling better from whatever you went / are going though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2014)

All of you have played with me here on en world at some time or another, in some game or another.

As Fenris points out, My only life right now is Recovering from being sick in 2011. I am really David, Scott DeWar is a permutation of Dewar's Scotch, my favorite libation.

I am currently on year 3 of not having a life, enough to cover Scottly actually having a life to simulate lack of life-ed-ness, so Scottley, that's my bad.

***Le Sighhhh***​
I want to get back to work soooo verrry bad.


----------



## Fenris (May 8, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I've been a gamer since the late 70's when I was but a lad. Because I do have a life, despite those nasty rumors Fenris is spreading  , my gaming has largely moved to pbp.




Says the man with 16,500 posts


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Says the man with 16,500 posts




ZZapp at Scotley! youch!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2014)

Blast from the past for Masqu Vamp:

found it after another glitch like what happened to my rg post for this game. This happened to my sig post.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...The-Azgundi-Tournaments&p=4511001#post4511001


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, I have all those old threads favorited on my crazy_monkey account should I need to reference them.  

There will be a festival of sorts in a future "episode" of this game so I may pull out some of the tournament stuff I came up with back then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2014)

chule


----------



## Queenie (May 9, 2014)

Ooohhhhh me loves festivals. So much trouble, er, fun to be had


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2014)

FYI MV, I picked my last feat, Iron Will.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 9, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 9, 2014)

Scotley, are still with us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

He might be tied up with work. I have seen little action from him in other threads.


----------



## Queenie (May 9, 2014)

Didn't he mention that he was traveling to see one of his kids graduate college right as the game started up?

I did think to have Amisi chat with Marcus and the grinning giant so I could do that or I can wait


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

I guess we can keep rping. it will give more material for MV to hang us with later!


----------



## Queenie (May 9, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I guess we can keep rping. it will give more material for MV to hang us with later!




*snicker* Too true, too true.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 9, 2014)

Works for me!    We'll move on via a hopefully not contrived deus-ex-machine to explain his character's absence if he hasn't posted by a week from today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2014)

I know he will post as soon as he can.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 11, 2014)

Now, now, Mr. DeWar, interaction via roleplaying is good for the soul...and the story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

they know I'm just kidding!


----------



## Queenie (May 11, 2014)

There's always room for one more Mr. DeWar


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

uhhhhhhh


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2014)

​


MasqueradingVampire said:


> Works for me!    We'll move on via a hopefully not contrived deus-ex-machine to explain his character's absence if he hasn't posted by a week from today.




Sorry for the delay. As Queenie noted I had a graduation to attend out of town, but I am back and eager to get started. Will post shortly. Just gotta read what I missed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the delay. As Queenie noted I had a graduation to attend out of town, but I am back and eager to get started. Will post shortly. Just gotta read what I missed.




Glad ur back!


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Glad ur back!




As am I. Was an exhausting whirlwind trip, but graduation and family time was good. I was in your fair city for a massive Italian Dinner at Buca di Beppo with the extended family on Thursday evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2014)

shoulda told me, I woulda waved in your general direction!!


----------



## Queenie (May 12, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> uhhhhhhh




lol! 



Scotley said:


> ​
> Sorry for the delay. As Queenie noted I had a graduation to attend out of town, but I am back and eager to get started. Will post shortly. Just gotta read what I missed.




Glad you are back too


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 26, 2014)

As its been a while since the IC thread has seen a post and I need to take some time away from the internet, I'm putting this game on indefinite hiatus.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> As its been a while since the IC thread has seen a post and I need to take some time away from the internet, I'm putting this game on indefinite hiatus.  Thanks for playing.




Bummer. Do what you have to do. If you want to restart I'll be around.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2014)

I have nowhere else to go, at least for another year.


----------



## Queenie (May 27, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> As its been a while since the IC thread has seen a post and I need to take some time away from the internet, I'm putting this game on indefinite hiatus.  Thanks for playing.




Awww, I thought we were waiting on you. Sorry! Fenris and I are both interested and excited to play if you feel like coming back. Take care!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2014)

Like Queeny, I thought we were waiting you too.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 26, 2014)

It has been suggested elsewhere that this game might still have some lift in it.

Who all is still here?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> It has been suggested elsewhere that this game might still have some lift in it.
> 
> Who all is still here?





Here. And with a strong pulse


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd really like to try this campaign out with D&D 5E.  The original concept for this campaign in 4E had Dragonborn in the role the dwarves are currently occupying and Tieflings in place of the orcs and I much prefer that arrangement to the current one, race wise, while I prefer 5E rules to 4E and Pathfinder rules.

If a majority prefers Pathfinder, that's fine, too, but I want to see where folks stand on trying out 5E.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> It has been suggested elsewhere that this game might still have some lift in it.
> 
> Who all is still here?




Present!

I'd be up for a go at 5e. Your plan is to use the limited rules online or wait for the Players book next month. If everyone is happy with Pathfinder i'm certainly good with that.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 26, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Present!
> 
> I'd be up for a go at 5e. Your plan is to use the limited rules online or wait for the Players book next month. If everyone is happy with Pathfinder i'm certainly good with that.




I'd prefer to wait for the PHB as the Fifth City is huge and diverse and the Basic Rules wouldn't capture that feeling.  That said, D&D 5E is my favorite game (almost) on the market right now.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 26, 2014)

Here 

I don't care about the rules... I'm fine with whatever everyone else wants to do.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, I would be good to go with a shift to 5E. I think that would put us say Labor Day to re-start? Gives everyone   two weeks to digest the PHB and re-tool.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 27, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Yeah, I would be good to go with a shift to 5E. I think that would put us say Labor Day to re-start? Gives everyone   two weeks to digest the PHB and re-tool.




That works for me.  That will give me some time to revise the campaign setting info as well.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 29, 2014)

So, what I'll probably do is start a new thread sometime in late August with open recruiting.  I'll link to it from here so you guys don't miss the boat.

You can either stick with your original character concepts and adapt them to 5E or come up with something new.  T'is up to you.  The IC will also get a complete reboot.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd prefer to stick with PF. But if everyone wants to switch ok.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2014)

I like the character concept, so I'll probably stick with it. I've now stated him up for 3.5 and Pathfinder so this will be a chance to see the same character under 3 systems. I definitely preferred the PF version to the 3.5 version. Being able to take weapon finesse at 1st level was huge.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 30, 2014)

In 5E, weapon finesse is an automatic thing, not requiring a feat.  Just pick up a finesse weapon and you can use Dex for attack and damage.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> In 5E, weapon finesse is an automatic thing, not requiring a feat.  Just pick up a finesse weapon and you can use Dex for attack and damage.




That's handy! I am working my way though the rules, but I hadn't realized that.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 30, 2014)

I really liked my character concept too but will it work for the new game?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 30, 2014)

Absolutely!  5E has both sorcerers and wizards, with sorcerers having access to the draconic and wild magic sorcerous origins and wizards have access to specialties in the traditional schools of magic.  In addition, backgrounds would allow you to further refine the concept.  With yours, in particular, the Noble background would be perfect.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 19, 2014)

Update: I do not yet have the PHB as I am still unemployed and broke.  However!!!  I had two interviews last week and one already this week so my employment situation may be improving very soon.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 20, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Update: I do not yet have the PHB as I am still unemployed and broke.  However!!!  I had two interviews last week and one already this week so my employment situation may be improving very soon.





Great news MV. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

If you have the basic rules (which we know you can afford ) then if we post characters with the class features written out. That should help you get a handle on things until things improve financially for you.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2014)

Got my hands on a book, but I'm a little swamped. May take me a week or so to get a draft together.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 20, 2014)

Jon's started looking through the book for what he has to do to update the characters. Should be interesting


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 31, 2014)

I now have the 5E PHB.  

A new recruiting thread for the 5E version of the Fifth City should be popping up tomorrow-ish.  I will provide a link here for convenience.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent. I am still very interested. Haven't made much progress yet on my character conversion. Busy time of year for me. I'll try to get some work done tonight.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> I now have the 5E PHB.
> 
> A new recruiting thread for the 5E version of the Fifth City should be popping up tomorrow-ish.  I will provide a link here for convenience.





Hopefully that is because an interview worked out? Great in any case. 

I will look for the new thread, in the mean time, two questions I can think of to get things started (and it may take you reading a bit before you decide):
1) How did you want to do stats? Point buy or standard array
2) Is the Human race option of the feat and extra skill available?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, the PHB was a gift, but, yes, the job situation is looking up (can't say much than that until the paperwork is done).

The answers to your questions can be found...

HERE!  (New recruiting thread is up!)


----------



## Queenie (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh and by the way, wishing you luck with the job hunt!


----------

